# Port Canaveral Fishing Report



## spottedtail (Nov 5, 2013)

Another Only Fished One Day This Week Port Canaveral Fishing Report

I spent some time this week working on my van, as explained last week. I'm not done yet.

I spent some time this week publishing ebooks. See them all here: https://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/jkumiski










The weather Thursday screamed "Beach!", so I gathered up Scott Radloff and off we went. It said the same thing to lots of other people too- it was the most cars I'd yet seen at the new Port Canaveral boat ramp.

When we came out of the Port there were birds diving out along the buoy line about a half mile out. We went out there to look and fish were breaking sporadically. My first cast with a jig, some big fish took it and headed out to sea. My 20 pound braid broke before that first run ended, and I never saw what it was. The activity died.

There was a fleet in Canaveral Bight, as I expected. We joined it, netting some menhaden in the process. Bull reds are underneath the menhaden and that's why everyone was there. It took me a while to figure out I need two ounces of lead on the leader to get down to the fish. Once that was done we got four reds and several bonnetheads. The fish were big but it was boring bait fishing. 




























It was killing me watching guys hang those big fish off Boga-Grips, too, the worst thing you could do to the fish short of throwing it in a cooler. There were some big dead redfish floating out there. We left the craziness to see what else we could find.










There are acres of fish off Cape Canaveral- big Spanish mackerel, bluefish, jack crevalle. There are lots of sizeable blacktip sharks in there with them. We played with those fishies for a while, using Haw River Tackle Sting Silvers (the fish are on the smoker as I write this), then went looking for tripletail and cobia.

We found some handsome weedlines, but all the trips we saw were junior-leaguers, not a legal one in the lot. We did not see a cobia. We did find a few tunny breaking, and I got one on a CAL jig.

So if we wanted to maximize our fish catching we would have stayed on the reds, or the Spanish. That wasn't that important though. The hunt is where it's at.

I brought a canoe I've owned since the 70s to the landfill today, a sad moment, that. See the blog here: http://www.spottedtail.com/blog/old-town-last-ride/

And that, my friends, is another Only Fished One Day This Week Port Canaveral Fishing Report. At least it was again an awesome day!

Life is great and I love my work!

Life is short- Go Fishing!

John Kumiski
http://www.spottedtail.com

All content in this blog, including writing and photos, copyright John Kumiski 2014. All rights are reserved.


----------



## samrabinowitz25 (Mar 10, 2014)

Great report as usual Captain.

As far as the Boga Grips go, its almost like they should put a warning on these grips. Very sad to see the big girls die because of negligence.


----------



## eeekbackupinthere (Jan 14, 2013)

Cool report, but holding a fish up against your clothing for a pic is almost as damaging. Removing the protective slime coating on a fish is almost a kiss of death.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> Cool report,  but holding a fish up against your clothing for a pic is almost as damaging.  Removing the protective slime coating on a fish is almost a kiss of death.


 [smiley=shithappens.gif]


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> Cool report,  but holding a fish up against your clothing for a pic is almost as damaging.  Removing the protective slime coating on a fish is almost a kiss of death.


Do you have any scientific evidence of this?
I know that it shortens the life on frail whitebait, but i would think a snook or red of that size should be fine.
Im an avid spearfisherman and spend probably more time watching fishes routines,personalities between species etc than spearing lol. My point is every fish ive ever encountered on the reefs has rubbed it side on the sand or the reef. That would remove the slime coating as well wouldnt it?


----------

